# What are you reading?



## Smeagol (Mar 3, 2020)

Good Morning,

Outside of the Bible and commentaries, what are you currently reading?

Just finished Brakel’s ST Volume 1. I have 100 pages left in James Durham’s Exposition of the Ten Commandments.

After this I plan to get to Brakel Volume II.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Mar 3, 2020)

Currently making my way through The Beauty of Magistracy and the Beauty of Holiness by Thomas Hall.


----------



## Logan (Mar 3, 2020)

Joel Beeke: Living for God's Glory
Vince Ward: Pursuit of Glory
Sir Winston Churchill: Thoughts and Essays
Eli Wallach: The Good, the Bad, and Me In My Anecdotage
Charles Mann: 1491, New Revelations of the Americas Before Columbus
Sir Walter Scott: Ivanhoe

With the kids:
Andrew Lang: The Blue Fairy Book
CS Lewis: The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe
Jerry West: The Happy Hollisters
Catherine Vos: The Child's Story Bible
Liesbeth van Binsbergen: Follow Me Bible Stories

A few scattered other things off and on (William Perkins vol 1 for example) but these are the current weekly reads. Durham on the Ten Commandments is wonderful and I need to get back to a Brakel (we took a break for my wife's sake a year and a half ago).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ADKing (Mar 3, 2020)

Hugh Martin's "The Shadow of Calvary." It has been a very profound work that I have been enjoying meditating on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 3, 2020)

I am listening to Don Quixote on audiobook. And then going to listen to Robinson Crusoe again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2020)

History of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America 1871-1920 by Edgar

The Trivialization of the United Presbyterian Church by Fry

The Westminster Confession of Faith: For Study Classes by Williamson

Work -- Accelerate: Building and Scaling High Performing Technology Organizations by Forsgren, Humble, and Kim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 3, 2020)

Pastoral Theology by A. Vinet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (Mar 3, 2020)

Sorry G, but my main reading outside a Bible is a commentary.

Spurgeon's Treasury of David is my friend while going through the Psalms.

Recently listened to Messiah the Prince by William Symington, making it my second pass through the book.

Each Lord's Day, a section of Calvin's Institites. Nearing the end of Book One.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate (Mar 3, 2020)

The Concise Marrow of Christian Theology by Johan Heinrich Heidegger

Redemption Accomplished and Applied by John Murray

The Colour out of Space by HP Lovecraft

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheInquirer (Mar 3, 2020)

Turretin's Institutes
The Crook in the Lot (re-reading - too much gold to move on yet)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 3, 2020)

The Heart of Anger by Lou Priolo

Any of the latest news regarding that thing that shall not be named.


----------



## Chad Hutson (Mar 3, 2020)

Augustine's Confessions, Thomas Boston's Human Nature in its Fourfold State and a View of the Covenant of Grace, and Jeffrey Johnson's "The Church."


----------



## Steve Curtis (Mar 3, 2020)

_The Far Side Gallery_ - Larson.

Oh, and _Precious Remedies Against Satan's Device_s - Brooks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chad Hutson (Mar 3, 2020)

Nate said:


> Redemption Accomplished and Applied by John Murray


Highly recommended

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 3, 2020)

Almost finished with Studies in the Fourth Gospel, by Leon Morris ... and it is great ! Also Six Sermons on Important Subjects in volume 4 of Works of Robert Traill (thanks to the recommendation of Bayou Huguenot on the topic of righteousness) Finally, as if the foregoing wasn't enough ... In and out of Discussions by R.L. Dabny, and a collection of essays, The Faith Of Jesus Christ, edited by Michael F Bird, and Preston M Sprinkle. Some of which is a bit over my head, but fascinating nonetheless. I can't seem to finish one before I start another. But I keep plugging away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 3, 2020)

Logan said:


> Joel Beeke: Living for God's Glory
> Vince Ward: Pursuit of Glory
> Sir Winston Churchill: Thoughts and Essays
> Eli Wallach: The Good, the Bad, and Me In My Anecdotage
> ...


Reminds me of a few of my friends who are reading 10 books at once. I’m more of a 1 at a time guy outside of
Bible and commentary.

Hopefully you actually finish them!

Reading the Hobbit with the kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wretched Man (Mar 3, 2020)

G said:


> Reminds me of a few of my friends who are reading 10 books at once. I’m more of a 1 at a time guy outside of
> Bible and commentary.
> 
> Hopefully you actually finish them!
> ...


I am generally the same way. Except when I read long books, I’ll often break it up by reading others...

Currently on my plate are the works of Josephus (just finished Antiquities of the Jews), Wayne Grudem’s Systematic Theology, and Pascal Denault’s The Distinctiveness of Baptist Covenant Theology

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammondjones (Mar 3, 2020)

Just finished a Bolivar biography, the Dune series, All Quiet on the Western Front, and now on Longitude. I have a book on the Peloponnesian War I think I will read next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Logan (Mar 3, 2020)

G said:


> Hopefully you actually finish them!



I have finished 32 books so far this year, so that list of "currently reading" is typically completely different in about a month 

For me, cycling through multiple topics or genres seems to help increase my throughput and maintain interest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 3, 2020)

Where is Stephen when I need him, to exhort me to learn how to read.


----------



## Jonathco (Mar 3, 2020)

*Myself:*

Reformed Preaching - Joel Beeke
Christian Behavior - John Bunyan
Morning and Evening - C.H. Spurgeon

*Family:*

Taking Root - Diana Kleyn (Book 1 of 3 in "The Lord's Garden" series from Reformation Heritage Books)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 3, 2020)

Robert Letham's _Systematic Theology_

John Calvin's _Commentary on Acts _(volume 2)

Hugh Martin's _Christ Victorious_ 

William Cunningham's _Theological Lectures_

Samuel Rutherford's _A Survey of the Spiritual Antichrist_

John Colquhoun's _A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace_

I am also about to start reading volume 1 of Matthew Henry's works. God-willing, I will start reading a history book this evening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Taylor (Mar 3, 2020)

Currently reading Pilgrim's Progress, Mortification of Sin, and Pillars of Grace.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Mar 3, 2020)

_Historia de la filosofía _(History of Philosophy), Julián Marías
_History of the Scottish Reformation,_ John Knox


----------



## W.C. Dean (Mar 3, 2020)

Day of Worship by Ryan McGraw 
Christ in the Camp by J. William Jones
War between the States by John Dwyer (textbook, I am still being schooled)
Bruised Reed by Richard Sibbes
Between the Times by D.G. Hart (took a break from that one for a while)


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hugh Oliphant Old- Worship
Danny Hyde-In Living Color (finished today)
Athanasius-Currently re-reading On the Incarnation but with the goal of reading all of his works
O Palmer Robertson-Christ of the Covenants

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 3, 2020)

kainos01 said:


> _The Far Side Gallery_ - Larson.


Nice. Mine fell apart.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrew35 (Mar 3, 2020)

*Myself:*

_Never Split the Difference_, Chris Voss
_On Grand Strategy_, John Lewis Gaddis
_Slouching Towards Bethlehem_, Joan Didion
*With the kids:*

_The Swiss Family Robinson_, Johann David Wyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 3, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I am also about to start reading volume 1 of Matthew Henry's works.



I just read his _Sober-Mindedness Pressed upon Young People, in a Discourse on Titus II.6 _(1712), which was very good. However, I will not read through these two volumes consecutively. Instead, I am going to begin volume 2 of John Newton's works.

God-willing, I should also start a book by a patristic author soon, as I try to maintain a healthy mixture of authors from different eras in church history.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Mar 3, 2020)

Outside of _Aimless Love _by Billy Collins, all my current reading is for a pastoral care and counseling class for seminary.

-unpublished course notes by J. Mark Beach
-_God and Soul Care _by Eric Johnson
-_Psychology and Christianity _by Eric Johnson
-_Center Church_ by Tim Keller
-_The Minister as Shepherd _by Charles E. Johnson

My pastor and I are going to start going through Vos Group together from Reformed Forum. So, I guess I could add _Biblical Theology of the Old and New Testaments _by Geerhardus Vos to the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Mar 3, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Robert Letham's _Systematic Theology_
> 
> John Calvin's _Commentary on Acts _(volume 2)
> 
> ...



How are you liking Letham? I finished it awhile back.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 3, 2020)

bookslover said:


> How are you liking Letham? I finished it awhile back.



I am starting to like it more after getting past the first chapter (I am about 125 pages into it). The main problem is that he does not begin with the unity and simplicity of God, but with the Trinity. He is also a presuppositionalist, which went down like a lead balloon with an ardent classical apologetics man like me. Still, I think that I will like it more as I make greater progress.


----------



## Dekybo (Mar 4, 2020)

My first time tip-toeing through Calvin’s Institutes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B.L. (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm the type of reader that has bookmarks hanging out of a dozen books. Here are the ones that I'm most often reading from lately.

The Theocratic Kingdom (Vol 1) - George N.H. Peters
The Mission of God - Joseph Boot
1689 Baptist Confession of Faith: A Modern Exposition - Sam Waldron
The Institutes of Biblical Law (Vol 1) - R.J. Rushdoony
Christianity and the State - R.J. Rushdoony
The End of Protestantism - Peter Leithart


----------



## 149-deleted (Mar 4, 2020)

I've been reading Ned B. Stonehouse's _J. Gresham Machen, A Biographical Memoir_. This is while I've taken a break from the two-volume biography of Dr Lloyd-Jones by Iain Murray. It's interesting to read of what happened on the other side of the Atlantic before and during the evangelical resurgence here in the UK.

I'm also reading _Holiness_ by Bishop Ryle, and it's quite convicting stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReformedBrit (Mar 4, 2020)

Nick Needham's _2000 Years of Christ's Power_, Vol 1

Sinclair Ferguson's _To Seek and to Save _(a chapter a day with my wife!)


----------



## Jonathco (Mar 4, 2020)

BLM said:


> I'm the type of reader that has bookmarks hanging out of a dozen books. Here are the ones that I'm most often reading from lately.
> 
> The Theocratic Kingdom (Vol 1) - George N.H. Peters
> The Mission of God - Joseph Boot
> ...


How are you liking Waldron's book on the 1689? It's on my list of books to purchase and read soon.


----------



## KMK (Mar 4, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> I am listening to Don Quixote on audiobook. And then going to listen to Robinson Crusoe again.



You ARE Robinson Crusoe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B.L. (Mar 4, 2020)

Jonathco said:


> How are you liking Waldron's book on the 1689? It's on my list of books to purchase and read soon.



It's fantastic. An absolutely essential volume for the Baptist's bookshelf. I would move it to the front of the line on your list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 4, 2020)

KMK said:


> You ARE Robinson Crusoe.



That novel had a PROFOUND effect on me as an 18-year old agnostic. He discovered a bible on his beach, and he led me to read the Word as well. It is an understatement to say that I love that novel. I count it as dear to the saving of my soul.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 4, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> I am listening to Don Quixote on audiobook. And then going to listen to Robinson Crusoe again.



p.s. Don Quixote is sort of a critique on reading too much. He read so much it "dried out his brain" and this made him go on his adventures once reason left him.

Stephen won't like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 4, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> Where is Stephen when I need him, to exhort me to learn how to read.





Pergamum said:


> Stephen won't like that.


If you want to bait me it may pay to tag me in the sentence. I don't read every forum so I could miss it if not tagged


----------



## KMK (Mar 4, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> That novel had a PROFOUND effect on me as an 18-year old agnostic. He discovered a bible on his beach, and he led me to read the Word as well. It is an understatement to say that I love that novel. I count it as dear to the saving of my soul.



We are all glad of that, for if you had read Treasure Island instead, you would be one scary pirate!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 4, 2020)

The Good God by Michael Reeves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wretched Man (Mar 4, 2020)

joep said:


> I've been reading Ned B. Stonehouse's _J. Gresham Machen, A Biographical Memoir_. This is while I've taken a break from the two-volume biography of Dr Lloyd-Jones by Iain Murray. It's interesting to read of what happened on the other side of the Atlantic before and during the evangelical resurgence here in the UK.
> 
> I'm also reading _Holiness_ by Bishop Ryle, and it's quite convicting stuff.


Holiness by Ryle really woke me up in my Christian walk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 4, 2020)

Slowly reading through Boston's View of the Covenant of Grace. The more I read Boston the more I love him, and the more I read this volume the higher it climbs on my list of best works on the covenants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 4, 2020)

KMK said:


> We are all glad of that, for if you had read Treasure Island instead, you would be one scary pirate!



I did read Conan for awhile and answered the first question of the catechism once with, What is best in life?"To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 4, 2020)

Stephen L Smith said:


> If you want to bait me it may pay to tag me in the sentence. I don't read every forum so I could miss it if not tagged



I couldn't figure out how to tag you because that required reading.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 4, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> I couldn't figure out how to tag you because that required reading.


Well my friend you responded to my post. That implied you read it. So if you can read my posts, you can read instructions on how to tag


----------



## Nate (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm also reading Darwin Devolves by Michael Behe. It's very good. I used to be less inclined to agree with the intelligent design crowd, but over the past few years I've come to really appreciate many of their lines of argumentation.


----------



## KMK (Mar 5, 2020)

Nate said:


> I'm also reading Darwin Devolves by Michael Behe. It's very good. I used to be less inclined to agree with the intelligent design crowd, but over the past few years I've come to really appreciate many of their lines of argumentation.



Isn't he the guy who wrote Darwin's Black Box? How is this book related?


----------



## Jo_Was (Mar 5, 2020)

A much less intense list for me:

I *just* finished a middle grade book called Wild Wings by Gill Lewis (It was short, cute, sad).

Reading through an entire Physics prep textbook to prepare for a teaching content exam.

And also husband and I are reading through the recent RPCNA history together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aco (Mar 5, 2020)

Holy Scripture (now mostly the Prophets, Pauline Epistles and Johannine Corpus)

Irenaus's - Against Heresies
Athanasius's - On the Incarnation
Gregory of Nyssa's - Against Eunomius
Augustine's works
Anselm's - On the Freedom of the Will
Aquinas's Summa Theologiae
Gregory Palamas's Triads
Some of Luther's works
Trying to get to Turretin again

Plato's works
Aristotle's works
Descartes's Meditations again
Trying to get to Kant and Heidegger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate (Mar 5, 2020)

KMK said:


> Isn't he the guy who wrote Darwin's Black Box? How is this book related?


Yep - same author. In the time since Darwin's Black Box was written, revolutionary technologies have been developed that have allowed a higher volume of molecular data related to evolutionary theories to be generated, as well as higher accuracy of those data. These new data allow Behe to significantly extend his critique of Evolutionary theory. A few new Evolutionary theories have also been developed during this time to deal with these findings, and Darwin Devolves takes aim at these too. He also answers some of his more prominent critics in this new book. I'm only half way through, but I think that his most important contribution in the book is to provide compelling evidence that evolutionary mechanisms (mutation and natural selection) can lead to the development of new animal forms at the level of genius and species, but not at the level of family and above. This is something that I and many of my colleagues have often discussed - Behe does a convincing job of working this out.


----------



## Logan (Mar 5, 2020)

Nate said:


> compelling evidence that evolutionary mechanisms (mutation and natural selection) can lead to the development of new animal forms at the level of genius...



That's a relief! I was hoping we'd get an Einstein or Mozart equivalent from the animal kingdom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nate (Mar 5, 2020)

Logan said:


> That's a relief! I was hoping we'd get an Einstein or Mozart equivalent from the animal kingdom!


Ha! I'm gonna blame that on autocorrect  
But I'll leave it in there without editing it as it kind of underscores Behe's argument about mutations!


----------



## Logan (Mar 5, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> I did read Conan for awhile and answered the first question of the catechism once with, What is best in life?"To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women!"



I enjoyed the one Conan book I read with stories by the original author Robert Howard, are any of the other ones worthwhile? In the same genre of "noble barbarian warrior", I really enjoyed David Gemmell's books.


----------



## Aco (Mar 5, 2020)

Nate said:


> The Concise Marrow of Christian Theology by Johan Heinrich Heidegger
> 
> Redemption Accomplished and Applied by John Murray
> 
> The Colour out of Space by HP Lovecraft



Did Heidegger write this work only in Latin or is there a German version of it, since he was from Zürich? I would like to go through it.


----------



## Nate (Mar 5, 2020)

Aco said:


> Did Heidegger write this work only in Latin or is there a German version of it, since he was from Zürich? I would like to go through it.


I am not sure whether a German version exists, but the Latin was recently translated into English: 
https://www.heritagebooks.org/produ...assic-reformed-theology-series-heidegger.html


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Mar 5, 2020)

Just finished Schlesinger's biography of Robert Kennedy, it made me cry at the end; I am now reading _the Best and the Brightest _by David Halberstam, great book on the Vietnam War, and Dinesh D'Souza's _What's So great About Christianity. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gjensen (Mar 5, 2020)

Preachers With Power by Douglas Kelly

Select Writings of Benjamin Morgan Palmer

Writings of Thomas Peck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KMK (Mar 5, 2020)

Nate said:


> Yep - same author. In the time since Darwin's Black Box was written, revolutionary technologies have been developed that have allowed a higher volume of molecular data related to evolutionary theories to be generated, as well as higher accuracy of those data. These new data allow Behe to significantly extend his critique of Evolutionary theory. A few new Evolutionary theories have also been developed during this time to deal with these findings, and Darwin Devolves takes aim at these too. He also answers some of his more prominent critics in this new book. I'm only half way through, but I think that his most important contribution in the book is to provide compelling evidence that evolutionary mechanisms (mutation and natural selection) can lead to the development of new animal forms at the level of genius and species, but not at the level of family and above. This is something that I and many of my colleagues have often discussed - Behe does a convincing job of working this out.



In the Black Box, Behe provided information for the average reader first, then moved on to more the more advanced. Does he do that with Devolves?


----------



## B.L. (Mar 5, 2020)

gjensen said:


> Select Writings of Benjamin Morgan Palmer



Is this the Banner of Truth edition? I really enjoyed that one a lot.



gjensen said:


> Writings of Thomas Peck



I own these as well and have nibbled a bit here and there.

Once the time machine I'm building in my garage is finished I think my first stop is going to be Columbia, South Carolina anytime during the 19th Century. What a debt I owe to so many from that era.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Nate (Mar 5, 2020)

KMK said:


> In the Black Box, Behe provided information for the average reader first, then moved on to more the more advanced. Does he do that with Devolves?


My Kindle tells me I've read 62% of the book. Thus far, the book should be digestible by the average reader.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gjensen (Mar 5, 2020)

BLM said:


> Is this the Banner of Truth edition? I really enjoyed that one a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I rented Palmer's selected writings from the 1st Presbyterian Library in Columbia. It is the Banner of Truth edition.

I love the history here.

I wish that I could have met Girardeau as a boy while he was on James Island. Or listened to one of his sermons in Charleston. Maybe ride with him on one of his visits to a plantation.

So if you get that time machine built, I will join you on your trip to Columbia.


----------



## KMK (Mar 5, 2020)

Nate said:


> My Kindle tells me I've read 62% of the book.



You are a man after my own heart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 6, 2020)

Non-Bible non-commentary reading, whenever I get a few minutes:

_Theory of Wing Sections, Including a Summary of Airfoil Data_
Abbott and Doenhoff (1959)

_Steelhead Fly Fishing Nez Perce Country: Snake River Tributaries_
Dan Landeen (2006)

_The Ethics of Rhetoric_, Richard Weaver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 6, 2020)

Right now I'm mostly focused on these.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 6, 2020)

TylerRay said:


> Right now I'm mostly focused on these.View attachment 6633


Full disclosure: I'm writing a paper. This is not what my reading normally looks like.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 6, 2020)

TylerRay said:


> Right now I'm mostly focused on these.



How is that purple book on epistemology? I picked up a cheap copy somewhere (forgot where), but haven’t cracked it open yet.


----------



## PreservedKillick (Mar 7, 2020)

I am currently reading Barry Strauss's _Masters of Command_ (on Alexander the Great, Hannibal, and Julius Caesar), Merve Emre's _The Personality Brokers_ (a sobering history of the Myers-Briggs inventory and personality testing in general), and I just finished Plato's _Crito_ and am about to move on the _Phaedo_, both dealing with the trial and death of Socrates. I'm also rereading the _Iliad _with my students.


----------



## PreservedKillick (Mar 7, 2020)

Dekybo said:


> My first time tip-toeing through Calvin’s Institutes


I started it this year, but the pressures of school and spring semester took over. I'm thinking summer.


----------



## PreservedKillick (Mar 7, 2020)

hammondjones said:


> Just finished a Bolivar biography, the Dune series, All Quiet on the Western Front, and now on Longitude. I have a book on the Peloponnesian War I think I will read next.


Which book on the Peloponnesian War? I'm about to start the one volume version of Donald Kagan's history of the war.


----------



## hammondjones (Mar 7, 2020)

PreservedKillick said:


> Which book on the Peloponnesian War? I'm about to start the one volume version of Donald Kagan's history of the war.



That is the one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (Mar 7, 2020)

Letham's Systematic Theology, after his updated edition on the Trinity. 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------



## py3ak (Mar 7, 2020)

George Eliot, _Scenes of Clerical Life_
Aristotle, _Posterior Analytics_
H. Norman Wright, _The Complete Guide to Crisis and Trauma Counseling_
Petrus van Mastricht, _Theoretical-Practical Theology, _v.2


----------



## mountaincathedrals (Mar 7, 2020)

The Cantatas of J.S. Bach by Alfred Durr


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Mar 12, 2020)

Currently reading the newest addition of the Confessional Presbyterian 
(yay for the Dutch) 

_Lucy approves with the content of this message_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Kistler (Mar 12, 2020)

I find it interesting that here on the Puritan board almost none of the books foiks are reading are by the Puritans.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Mar 13, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> View attachment 6643
> 
> Currently reading the newest addition of the Confessional Presbyterian
> (yay for the Dutch)
> ...



Brother, I am glad to see it arrived!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Mar 13, 2020)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Brother, I am glad to see it arrived!


I just finished your bio on Voetius, excellent job! 

And I noticed your nod to Theodorus à Brakel, very subtle


----------



## Jason_NC (Mar 14, 2020)

Charnock's Existence and Attributes of God, and White's King James Only Controversy


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 14, 2020)

Volume 3 of Stephen Charnock's works, which focuses on regeneration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookish_Basset (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm somewhat sheepish about how many books I currently have bookmarks in; it's not my preferred approach, but I've not been the most focused lately. A handful of them:

Each week I'm reading through a few sections of both Calvin's _Institutes_ (my first time) and Chad van Dixhoorn's _Confessing the Faith: A reader's guide to the Westminster Confession of Faith_ (very helpful).

Terry L. Johnson's _The Identity and Attributes of God_ (prompted by a Sunday School class based on it)
_Ember's End_ by S. D. Smith, from the _Green Ember_ series for children
Also reading a sermon here or there from Lloyd-Jones's _Spiritual Depression_ and the new volume _Crucified and Risen: Sermons on the Death, Resurrection, and Ascension of Christ_ by Calvin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Mar 16, 2020)

Tonight, I am taking a break from my regular reading schedule to read through the Puritan, Thomas Vincent's _God's Terrible Voice in the City. _
Vincent was an eyewitness to the Great Fire and the Great Plague that devastated London. He lost seven in his household to the plague.
In these sermons, Vincent recalls the events, expounds on God's providences in such circumstances, and calls sinners to repentance before God brought even greater catastrophes upon them.
May hardened sinners hear our great and terrible God's voice in the events that are currently gripping the world and cry out in repentance!

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Jonathco (Mar 18, 2020)

I just got my next read in the mail today. Super excited to get started on it. 

James Petigru Boyce: A Southern Baptist Statesman (American Reformed Biographies), by Tom J. Nettles


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 18, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Volume 3 of Stephen Charnock's works, which focuses on regeneration.



I finished this one yesterday. The content of Stephen Charnock's works are excellent, but the print-size is painfully small. Reading one volume of Charnock is basically equivalent to reading two of either John Owen, John Flavel, or George Swinnock's works. I do not currently own volume 5 of Charnock's works, but I think I will read a couple of volumes of John Newton before acquiring or at least completing Charnock's final volume.


----------



## JM (Mar 29, 2020)

Finally getting around to this one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 29, 2020)

In my one previous post I didn't think to mention my 6th consecutive year using the M'Cheyne 1 Year Bible Reading Plan. Comprised of one chapter in the OT, and one in the NT, morning and evening. Rarely a third chapter has been added to one or both readings. 

I also avail myself of D.A. Carson's two volume commentary on the M'Cheyne plan immediately after the Bible reading. 'For The Love Of God.' Volume one has a page for each day unpacking (a favorite phrase of his) one of the two chapters in the morning reading, and volume two the same for the evening reading.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 29, 2020)

JimmyH said:


> In my one previous post I didn't think to mention my 6th consecutive year using the M'Cheyne 1 Year Bible Reading Plan. Comprised of one chapter in the OT, and one in the NT, morning and evening. Rarely a third chapter has been added to one or both readings.
> 
> I also avail myself of D.A. Carson's two volume commentary on the M'Cheyne plan immediately after the Bible reading. 'For The Love Of God.' Volume one has a page for each day unpacking (a favorite phrase of his) one of the two chapters in the morning reading, and volume two the same for the evening reading.


That probably because the OP request was fresher on your mind! Haha :



> Outside of the Bible and commentaries, what are you currently reading?



But I am still glad to know it brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FivePointSpurgeonist (Mar 29, 2020)

Humble Calvinism - J. A. Medders
12 Reasons Why I Love the Apostle Paul - John piper
Rules for Walking in Fellowship - John Owen
Puritan Theology - Joel Beeke

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 30, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> How is that purple book on epistemology? I picked up a cheap copy somewhere (forgot where), but haven’t cracked it open yet.


Sorry I'm just now replying--it's kind of a strange book. It's not bad. He studied under Plantinga, which is good, and he emphasizes our epistemic duties, which is good; but he has a unique approach, and a unique set of technical terms, which I don't care for (especially in an introductory text like this). It's not so much that I don't care for his terminology in particular--it's that, in general, I don't like scholars reinventing the wheel by coming up with their own set of terms.

Here's Wolterstorff's review from the back. He likes what I don't like about it.
Seldom does an introduction to a field display much creativity. What's most remarkable about Professor Wood's _Epistemology _is not that his discussion is lucid, accurate, probing, and informed--though it is all of those--but that he has found a fresh angle from which to approach the subject. Epistemology, so he argues, treats of becoming intellectually virtuous. The book eminently displays the virtues it recommends!​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 30, 2020)

Due to its importance in history, I have for years seen references to Jonathan Edward's _A Faithful Narrative of the Surprising Work of God _but this is the first I've read the work itself.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Mar 30, 2020)

I am almost through Theodore Beza’s polemic A Clear and Simple Treatise on the Lords Supper. Absolutely devoured this book, it’s excellent. 

https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/a-clear-and-simple-treatise-on-the-lords-supper-beza.html

Once I am done with that I am starting with Volume 7 of the Works of William Perkins. 

https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/the-works-of-william-perkins-volume-7.html

Current books over time are a commentary on Hebrews by William Gouge and sermons on Revelation by George Gifford.

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Mar 30, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> I am almost through Theodore Beza’s polemic A Clear and Simple Treatise on the Lords Supper. Absolutely devoured this book, it’s excellent.
> 
> https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/a-clear-and-simple-treatise-on-the-lords-supper-beza.html



I am glad to hear that, brother. I will pass that along to Dr. Noe. He will appreciate hearing that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BRK (Mar 30, 2020)

I am currently reading:

_Joshua _- Holy Spirit
_The Westminster Confession of Faith: Edinburgh Edition_ - Westminster Divines

_Kingdom Come: The Amillennial Alternative_ - Sam Storms
_An Introduction to Systematic Theology: Prolegomena and the Doctrines of Revelation, Scripture, and God_ - Cornelius Van Til
I also consult the ESV Study Bible and Reformation Study Bible notes during my Bible readings as well as commentaries, including those of Calvin, Henry, and others via Logos and various web resources. I find the Christian Classics Ethereal Library to be invaluable for referencing older works in the public domain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Mar 31, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> I am almost through Theodore Beza’s polemic A Clear and Simple Treatise on the Lords Supper. Absolutely devoured this book, it’s excellent.
> 
> https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/a-clear-and-simple-treatise-on-the-lords-supper-beza.html
> 
> ...



"Tabletalk" magazine (from Ligonier) starts covering the Book of Hebrews in its April issue, FYI.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

